# Kennel reccomandations



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok guys I know there are many kennel reccomanations threads and yes I have looked at all of them but I have a question. I have 3 pits 1 male 2 females I want to make a run and have them seperated in their own runs. When my wife and I go to work I feel guilty leaving them in their kennels in the garage. I would like to build my own run for them so they can atleast get up move around stretch the old legs out. I really like the below pictures I got from a thread on here and I plan on using this as a staple in what I want to do but longer do accommodate 3 dogs and Also splitting it to seperate the dogs. These wouldn't be there houses as thy are always inside with me at night just a holding area while we are at work. My questions are as follows

1. What "floor" should I use rocks, mulch, hay, sand??
2. what should I use to seperate them, should I allow them to see each other, or would just a simple chain do the trick and just seperate the male from the second female who isn't fixed when she goes into heat. 
3. Would corgatted roofing material be good for the roof? 
4. Should I enclose it so they are limited on what they can see or should I just leave it open

Thanks for any help

Here are the pics























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I just mad a ton of flooring recommendations here

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/51906-new-dog-run.html

Lots of run possibilities can be seen here

Customer Dog Kennels Photos, Dog Kennel Reviews and Comments about our Dog Kennels by Options Plus.

kennel run ideas - Google Search

Best thing to do is see what you like and go with it make sure it is safe for your dogs an accommodates them. As far as roofing you can use anything you use for roofing on anything as ling as its sturdy and slanted for run off it should be fine also helps for extra shading in summer and keeps your kennel floor from heating up from direct sunlight.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

thank you very much this is extremely helpful


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep.. MSK summed it up for you.. I'd personally do cement with stall mats (ridged kind) which is what is to be done soon.. Im also a rockscapper patios, sidewalks, fire pits and lounge areas.. all in rock..  THATS spendy .. use cement.. its cheaper.. and with stall matts its the BEST choice. NOW other than that.. use gravel use a 1 in for about 2in all over then get you some good 3/4 crush and put that in spray it all down and put in more crush until solid and cement like.. That is the cheapest and should hold up.. BE SURE to put goat wire 1 by 2 in sq mesh wire over the tops. My smallest dogs can get out the tallest kennels. Get you good way to lock the gates when your gone from the premises.


----------



## Hemi (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds good thanks guys

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I agree with Concrete and rubber mats.

Also some of those Options Plus kennels are friggin intense! Serious dedication and car for those dogs.


----------

